# Fall Steelhead Seminar Oct 16th



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

There is going to be a fall steelhead Seminar at Bad Boys Bait and Tack. 
Oct 16th
1pm-5pm
4414 Liberty Avenue
Vermilion, OH 44089-1908
(440) 967-2033
I will be talking about spin and bait fishing and tips and tricks for steelhead and how to cure eggs.
Josh from northfork Outfitters will be talking about Fly Fishing and tips.
Ben (ksuflash) will be talking about centerpin and tips and tricks.

This is a free seminar and bring your friends.... Hope to see you there.
And also, if you would like me to talk about somthing, please feel free to pm me so I can make sure it is talked about....


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Guys,

I have to be out of the state Oct 16th. My lady and I would love to attend but can't. Any chance of someone taping the seminar and posting it on youtube or offering a cd. We are newbies to steelies and look forward to gathering the best information out there.

Thanks,
David


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ben might be able to help with that.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ya I can probably make a video happen.

-KSU


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Theres going to be a ton of INFO so be sure to stop on out if you can.....:B


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Bumped to the top!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I hope Ill be able to come! Would love to meet some of you guys!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

How did it go today guys, really wanted to come out but took the opportunity to fill the freezer with some fillets.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

It was a plesant suprise to see the seminar going on at Bad Boys. All three speakers did a great job. The information was informative and in my experience, accurate. Its good to see some fresh faces in the steelhead comunity. I would recomend your seminar to any OGF member looking to improve their steelhead skills.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fishman said:


> How did it go today guys, really wanted to come out but took the opportunity to fill the freezer with some fillets.


Did that fill the
Freezer lol nice catch 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish i could have made it, If you guys video any of it, I would love to see


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fred, you're right... well 3 meals I should say!

KSU, any chance of a video? I sincerely wanted to come up, but had to take advantage of my only day off.


----------

